# Does anyone have freezer friendly yellow squash recipes?



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

I have LOADS of yellow squash right now. I need to make stuff that is freezer friendly with it....but we also have some allergens that have to be avoided as well. No gluten, no corn, no rice (can sub quinoa if need be) and no potatoes are the main things that need to be avoided.
Ideally, I'd like mostly main dish ideas since we have a new babe coming in October and I'd like to make it as easy as possible at that time for us to be eating well.


----------



## transformed (Jan 26, 2007)

I am not sure but I think unless you are flash freezing it with dry ice (which I have never done! LOL) the structure of the squash will break down in the process of freezing (Just like strawberries do) and they will turn to mush.


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

But it's just like zucchini and people cook that up and freeze it all the time don't they?


----------



## transformed (Jan 26, 2007)

i dont know...I am so unhelpful.







LOL. I should leave it to the people who actually eat squash.


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

Well it's not like I knew the answer either.







At least you attempted to answer.


----------



## transformed (Jan 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tayndrewsmama* 
Well it's not like I knew the answer either.







At least you attempted to answer.









:


----------



## artemis33 (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm only going to be mildly helpful







:

Yellow squash is very similar to zucchini, and the only thing I've done successfully for freezing is to freeze it shredded and use it in bread/muffins. The texture changes a lot - I can't imagine using it as a side dish or something.

I did get a tip from my CSA owner that if you salt and drain the zucc after shredding it will shed some water and have a better texture when thawed.....so maybe that method could translate to other palatable forms of frozen squash?

Not a lot of help, sorry but I am curious too - I have more than I can use fresh right now.


----------



## Lilcrunchie (Jun 16, 2004)

I haven't tried freezing these, so don't be angry with me if they won't work out. I low carb for PCOS and the recipes on this site are generally pretty reliable for me. She notes what items can be frozen...but again, I haven't BTDT personally.

http://www.genaw.com/lowcarb/creamy_...casserole.html
http://www.genaw.com/lowcarb/squash_casserole.html
http://www.genaw.com/lowcarb/zucchin...jack_bake.html


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I freeze summer squash all the time with no trouble. The texture does change somewhat, but not enough that it's nasty or anything. I just dice it up, steam blanch it, then toss it on ice to cool it fast. Then dry it off and lay it out on a pan covered with waxed paper, and stick it in the freezer. Once it's frozen, take it off the waxed paper and put it in freezer containers or bags. Then when you want to eat it, cook it while it's still frozen, rather than defrosting. You can cut slices, or cubes, or whatever you like to cook with. I like to make cubes that I can toss in a stir fry or a bean dish in small amounts.

Winter squash (acorn squash, spaghetti squash, etc.) doesn't freeze so well.

BTW, about the strawberries as mentioned, you can keep strawberries from too much texture change in the freezer by sprinkling them with just a bit of sugar before freezing, and eating them while they're still slightly icy.


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

Thanks so much ladies! I have well over 40 pounds of yellow squash and zucchini in the kitchen right now and more to come.







I need to get cracking on it all.


----------



## hippiechickinsing (Jan 13, 2007)

My mom makes a yellow squash casserole which freezes very well. Boil the squash till soft, drain and mash with a fork. Meanwhile, make a savory custard base, about 2 cups of milk whisked into two eggs, with salt and pepper. Mix the squash into the custard, pour into a casserole dish and top with a few pats of butter. She sprinkle cracker crumbs on top, but I don't think you'd miss them. Shredded cheese on top would work, too.

This freezes well, probably because the squash is already cooked and mashed. Take out of the freezer in time for it to thaw and bake for about 45 minutes.


----------

